# [EVDL] EC-FV 1260 Panasonic Storage Battery specs 50% more amp hours.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks to Doug on the electricvehiclesforsale list.


If this is true you can add 50 % to your lead acid range. Higher voltage &
better form factor for EV's I can fit 8 of these under my back seat where my
gas tank used to be. That means I can get 18 of them into my car with out
cutting any metal. up to 29 with a back end modification. IF these are
the same as the advanced lead Panasonic previously made this is a good day
for EV range. Lawrence Rhodes.

EC-FV 1260 Panasonic Storage Battery specs
Posted by: "doug korthof" [email protected] live_oil_free
Date: Tue Nov 13, 2007 12:31 pm ((PST))

APOLOGIES for posting this "DIY" OT stuff on this group, but it's
important to possibly getting some production NEV and conversions a
good supply of batteries.
-----------------------------------------------

I cannot find a copy of the former spec sheet for the EC-EV 1260 PbA
battery, hopefully one will turn up. But the new, successor battery
spec sheet is at:

http://panasonic.co.jp/mbi/psb/products/en/ev_lead/fv1260.html

These batteries are priced around 20K yen, or less than $200 per
module (right now the yen is at 110/dollar, which would make it
$180; if the yen attained parity, it would be $200; two weeks ago,
the yen was much lower, and it would have been $160).

The EV1 used 26 EC-EV 1260 modules, so the price of a pack would be
about $6000, including installation. I'd need 28 of them for the
GOLF AC-150 conversion, so a little more.

Here are relevant parts of the specs for the new EC-FV 1260 PbA:

Length 388mm (appx. 15.3") (about 5" longer than YT)
Width 116mm (appx. 4.56") (less than YT)
Height 175mm (appx. 6.9") (less than YT)

[For comparison, the Optima YT is 10"x6.8"x7.8" (len x width x ht)]

Nominal capacity 60Ah

Capacity 25=B0C
1/3C ( 20A) 52Ah (Three hour discharge)
1C ( 60A) 43Ah (One hour)
3C (180A) 34Ah (20 minutes, enough for 100 kW output, that's all
the EV1 had, this would be hard acceleration or strictly uphill, not
something you'd ever do except intermittent for beating SUV).

This battery looks very possible, to me, but the engineers may have
more to say about it.

Weigth About 21kg (appx. 46.2 lb.)
The optima YT D34 weighs 43.8 lb.

FV 1260 surface area: 70 sq. in.
YT surface area: 68 sq. in.

So it would be a tight fit getting these into the Tom Gage battery
box on the GOLF. The 28-module pack weighs about 1350 lbs., don't
know if Bob Siebert's conversion would work.

Doug
562-430-2495

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

